# Does everyone......



## Marisa08

Do the genetic testing? Any of you ladies opt out and why? Thanks!

Marisa


----------



## Garnet

I was 40 with my son and I did the NT testing which is the blood testing at 12 weeks and my results showed no abnormalities so I didn't do the amnio and cvs. Also I was 36 with my daughter and did the same thing. However this time I did the NT and it showed a 1:10 for Trisomy 18 so we didn't do the CVS and waited until the 16th week and went in for scan. The Doctor was concerned about some soft markers so we went ahead and did the amnio. It really wasn't bad and it took about 10 minutes the worst part of it all is the waiting for the results... Good luck with your decisions...


----------



## Dorian

I opted out of doing any of the genetic testing. I figure if God is going to give me a child with some problems, then we will deal with them. I wont love the child any less.

And also I've heard/read that even if the tests say you are high risk for something, it doesn't mean that child actually has a problem. So why worry?? I sure as heck don't need anymore stress than I already have. LOL

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## klsltsp

Hello

I am 35 will be 36 when i have this one. 

I was 30 when I had my first. I wasn't going to do the screening, but my obstetrician wanted me to because he said there was information that can only be obtained at that stage that can help with the scan they do at 18-20 weeks. So we did the scan and I was glad I did, it was normal and I didn't screen positive for downs. At my 18 week scan they were having trouble seeing one of the valves of his heart and the information that they had gotten from the 13 week scan and blood work was invaluable in determining if there was anything to worry about. We waited 2 weeks had another scan and everything was fine.

This time we will do the scan, the doctor told us that approximately 2% of women get screened in for a potential risk for downs and of that 2% only 1 - 2 % are actually downs, so the risk is very very low.

Hope this helps.

Kim


----------



## Coxie

I think the same thing as Dorian.


----------



## Marisa08

Thank you all so much for commenting, I too feel the same way as Dorian. I feel like if I were to find something out I would worry for the next 30 weeks. When I was sharing this with my husband he said but if we do the testing and find something out we have 30 weeks to pray for healing. I am just not sure what to do. I am 37. I had my last son at 36 and didn't do any testing. I am sure why I am even considering it this time. I have an appt with my doctor today and I know that he will want to know what I want to do. Praying for clarity. Thanks ladies!

Marisa


----------



## Marisa08

Well ladies I decided against the testing and feel so good about the decision :D


----------



## lilmamatoW

Good for you, Marisa. I am glad that you feel good about it. I went in for the NT screen at what I thought was 13w2d, but when I got there, the baby measured 14w3d, so baby was too big to do the test...so it looks like I'm not going to get the genetic testing either. I am at peace with it, and probably won't do any more invasive testing like CVS or amnio. I am going to be 40 when this LO is born. I was 37 when my first was born and I did the NT screen and the second trimester quad screen (which I failed because of my age) and it caused a lot of stress and unnecessary tears as my daughter is perfect.


----------



## Marisa08

lilmamatoW said:


> Good for you, Marisa. I am glad that you feel good about it. I went in for the NT screen at what I thought was 13w2d, but when I got there, the baby measured 14w3d, so baby was too big to do the test...so it looks like I'm not going to get the genetic testing either. I am at peace with it, and probably won't do any more invasive testing like CVS or amnio. I am going to be 40 when this LO is born. I was 37 when my first was born and I did the NT screen and the second trimester quad screen (which I failed because of my age) and it caused a lot of stress and unnecessary tears as my daughter is perfect.

I am sure our little ones will be healthy :). My doctor really helped me make up my mind when he was so supportive of my not wanting to do it. And when he told me that 1 in 20 get false results. They worry for 9 months and the baby comes out healthy. I want to skip the stress :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

I didn't want any of that testing, I'm 36 and baby will be whatever baby is :) Hopefully all will be well but we will deal with whatever is to come :)


----------



## mommylam

I had the NT scan and did the First trimester screening bloods with that. I got a 1/4500+ ratio for a baby with a chromosome abnormality (Tri 13 and/or 18). I got a 1/456 chance of having a baby with Down Syndrome. The cut off for failing the test is 1/300 so although my results were considered low risk I was offered the Modified Sequential Screening for the second trimester. I turned it down. I figure if there is anything I need to focus on I will see that at my Level 2 20 week scan and will make choices accordingly but won't do the amino regardless.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

We chose not to do invasive testing as the bloods/NT and 16wk (and later 20wk and 24wk) showed everything okay/no anomalies to worry about. My risk was 1/27 for Downs and the bloods/NT took it to 1/162 and after the 20wk to 1/300 and for others 1/40 to 1/955. Incidentially, I am 44 (43 when conceived) and I always thought we would do the cvs/amnio, but I was worried about mc'ing a healthy baby and so far, he seems perfect. 

best wishes


----------



## Marisa08

Testing is such a personal decision and I respect everyone's choices. Here's tomhealthy babies for us all!

Marisa


----------



## Sunshine12

I was sure from the very beginning that i would get an amnio no matter whether I was high or low risk. Saw the baby at the 12 week scan and my thoughts changed. I then decided I would only have it done if I was high risk (in UK thats anything under 1:150). Results for downs came back as 1:8796 so there was no way that I could justify to myself getting the amnio done. Im happy with my decision but Im also happy that I got the combined screening. x


----------



## Torontogal

I got the NT/blood screening too. For us it was a very easy decision with zero downside. We wanted to avail ourselves of all the non-invasive/risk-free testing we could because knowledge is power. We came back low risk for DS (1:1,150) and very low risk for neural tube defects (1:50,000) so we elected against invasive testing. However, if we had been moderate to high risk we definitely would have gotten the amnio because we felt we needed to know so we could make decisions about the pregnancy. We would not have continued the pregnancy had either condition been confirmed. 

However, my midwife told me that the only point in taking the testing is to guide decision-making around the pregnancy. If a diagnosis of either disorder wouldn't have changed our decision-making, she advises not to test. If anything, my midwife was kind of against testing although she respected my choice. 

I have seen a lot of people, including friends who declined testing, get pressured the other way by heath providers. Not cool - definitely stand up for what you and the baby's dad feel is right!


----------

